# Great alternative to paintball ammo---Powder filled



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

I wanted to share something with you guys that like shooting some unusual types of ammo.

We recently found powder filled paintballs like the ones here:

http://www.amazon.com/43-Caliber-Powder-Balls-Bag/dp/B003BM7F3E/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

(I'm sure there are plenty of other companies that make them so I'm not endorsing this specific one or anything), but these things are an awesome alternative to paintballs.

As much as I like shooting paintballs they are so messy. The powder just dissipated like baby powder. I recommend getting the smaller ones like .4 caliber etc. They have enough weight to create a good carry.

If you tried these let me know what you think.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> I wanted to share something with you guys that like shooting some unusual types of ammo.
> 
> We recently found powder filled paintballs like the ones here:
> 
> ...


Do you know how much each one weighs in grains. If they weigh in the 80+ grain area they would work for me ... I'm using Jaw Breakers at ~85gr but they are 3/4 of an inch in diameter, would love to be shooting 5/8 of an inch Dia !

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

They shoot better than a paintball and have a long shelf life. They also make great targets.


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

treefork said:


> They shoot better than a paintball and have a long shelf life. They also make great targets.


Thats good info about the shelf life. Paintball shelf life is terrible as you probably know and weather plays too much of a factor too.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I found these on ebay.....http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=battle+dust+powderballs&_sacat=0

More expensive than paintballs, but if the shelf life is better, they might be worth it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> I wanted to share something with you guys that like shooting some unusual types of ammo.
> 
> We recently found powder filled paintballs like the ones here:
> 
> ...


They do have a fun factor!

When I was helping Nathan (Simple-Shot) with a trade show he was participating in, he came across an exhibitor that was selling them. He bought a bag and since he had a shooting lane in his booth we used them as targets mostly. Fun puff of powder when they are hit.

I looked into buying a bag (I would prefer the larger caliber), but felt they would sit in my cabinet like paintballs. So I am waiting until I will use them.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Those look like fun!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> The Pocket Shot said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to share something with you guys that like shooting some unusual types of ammo.
> ...


In order to be able to eat your cake, you must first have it. Just sayin... ????


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> The Pocket Shot said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to share something with you guys that like shooting some unusual types of ammo.
> ...


How do you hit just one, and from how far away? Do you have a video of that? They are very small. You must be a ninja when it comes to accuracy. I was thinking about taping 5-6 together and trying what you said and making them a target. Sounds cool.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The Pocket Shot said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > The Pocket Shot said:
> ...


Nathan and I were hitting the single ball. Mostly from 28 ft because that was the distance we had set up for people wanting to try a Scout. We did shoot from at least 33 ft but I don't recall if we shot at the powder balls from that distance.

Many guys can hit one of those powder balls from 33ft. on and it not be luck shots.


----------

